# Hi From VA



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

I had a very normal psyche for 48 years. Felt the full range of emotion, had a real excitement for life, etc.

I got into a very bad employment situation, and when I tried to leave, I was forced to stay (employer refused to release my professional license to future employer). Things went downhill from there, and I ended up with anxiety-depression. The dp came with it, and even though the anxiety-depression is relieved now, and I am in a much better situation all around, the washed-out dpness still remains.

I learned the term dp for the first time a few weeks ago when I heard an interview with persons involved with the movie Numb. I began reading the UNREAL book last night, and it described the mess my mind is in perfectly. I hope it will offer some good suggestions.

I have been dealing with dp since 1999. I can usually "act as if", because I had lots of practice acting normally for 48 years. But life is wearing much of the time, and I really misss the fun....

Anla


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

Hello and welcome Anla. I too can "act the part" and find myself being upset by people who state me as being "normal" because my mask of "normality" is so finely tuned.

It took me a while to find out what I had... lease we're both here now where people can relate with us =).

See you on the forum.

Darren.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

Welcome Anla,


Anla said:


> I can usually "act as if", because I had lots of practice acting normally for 48 years. But life is wearing much of the time, and I really misss the fun....


It gets hard, dosent it.

Greg


----------

